# Starting Outdoor Plants Yet?



## tcbud (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Morning MP members.  Was just wondering.... anyone starting their Outdoor plants for this coming 2012 season?  I am waiting on some clones right now.  Gonna try making my own clones this year from some mother plants.

Just wondered if anyone else is planning ahead to this upcoming summer grow season?

Got to say it one more time....

Ray Jay, *CONGRATS on the BPOY winner! * Im gonna give you a run for your money this year, watch out!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 19, 2012)

imo now would be a perfect time if your doing any sativas or looking to grow large plants.

i would start some now but goign to do some autos outside instead, they wont need the extra veg time


----------



## tcbud (Feb 19, 2012)

I am gonna be getting clones to start as mothers, then the clones, should be ready by May.  Gonna run a good size garden this summer.  Should be fun.  I am gonna hold down the strains to five or so.  Yeah, right, that is what she says every year..... yep.


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2012)

:hubba: .....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 19, 2012)

Heirloom tomato seeds are on their way, oh wait, you meant marijuana didn't you.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 19, 2012)

Waiting on my seeds to arrive and I'll be starting them inside in about 3 weeks probably. Definitely getting excited about this coming season!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2012)

Started 

Plus waiting on an order

Getting some more Cheddarwurst


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 19, 2012)

Started 40 different seeds in the past 2 weeks just waiting for spring to get here now


----------



## oldsman (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got 10 above soil as of now and going to try to pop some every other week.I'm also planning an order for more seed.Hoping for a good year with the girls.Green mojo to all.


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 20, 2012)

Im with ston-loc. I have between 15 or 20 beans im waiting on. Going to start them 3-4 weeks. Outdoors to harden off on 4-20.


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 20, 2012)

Clones start third week of March to go out June 20 and seeds went to dirt cups last friday. seeds were big bang from our sponsor. they all popped thanks


----------



## tcbud (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like we are gonna have lots of outdoor gardens.

Anyone gonna run a journal here?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope you all do. I love all your outdoor journals. They make me a little jealous though.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2012)

:ciao:   *tcbud*


I allways look forward to outdoors..especially yours...I have my line up and will be taking clones soon for the 4/20 move out...gonna have "pink Lemonaid"..Gooey...and a few new ones as well...and yes I do run a Journal here...cant wait to get started as I had issues in my Shed this year...untill then

take care and be safe :48:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 23, 2012)

Way cool all of you are doing oudoor.  I knew some of you did but not this many.

4u, sorry to hear bout the problems in the shed.  I havent been here much to hear bout them.  Busy fishing.....


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 23, 2012)

What are you catchin tc?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2012)

Trout stocking anf fishing in full swing here going to spend the weekend in cold freezing water after the tasty little beauties


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 23, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I am gonna be getting clones to start as mothers, then the clones, should be ready by May.  Gonna run a good size garden this summer.  Should be fun.  I am gonna hold down the strains to five or so.  Yeah, right, that is what she says every year..... yep.



Depending on where your clones are and the date of last frost, you could get in quite a nice spring grow.

Especially if it's a mostly indica strain.

Wet


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 23, 2012)

This year will be my first greenhouse grow for the MMC.  We have thirtysix 40gal holes.  We have plants started inside that are 2'x2' right now and it dumped 6 inches of snow on us last night........so they are staying inside for a bit longer.


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> This year will be my first greenhouse grow for the MMC.  We have thirtysix 40gal holes.  We have plants started inside that are 2'x2' right now and it dumped 6 inches of snow on us last night........so they are staying inside for a bit longer.



....and just a _liiiitle_ bito' wind ehh...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 24, 2012)

Not sure if this counts, but I had an extra clone I didn't want to kill so I filled a 10gal. pot from my "old soil" pile and put it outside early January. Hasn't grown much but it's still nice and green. I don't expect much but we'll see.

Also gonna flower out a mango moms outdoors this year.


----------



## Doja (Feb 26, 2012)

Plan on starting end of march this year. Want to try a indica this go around and will be kens gdp. I just can't wait so today i started my veggie garden.. Hope to finally stop the mold i get from caterpillars.


----------



## Mountain209man (Feb 27, 2012)

got 40 in solo cups in the greenhouse for starters that are all above ground by two or three days now...World of seeds landraces "afghan kush and brazil amozonia" royal dutch cheeze DutchPassion Skywalker and will be running OG skywalker from a local side by side with the reg skywalker. wanted to try some of pyrimid seeds so i got a couple single seeds(anesthesia and galaxy) both of which have black domina in them and are very indica...also have hasberry and will be gather clones in late april from anywhere reputable close to me. happy starting to all


----------



## tcbud (Feb 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> What are you catchin tc?


Fishing for Bass.  Spotted, and Smallmouth mostly.  Went out yesterday and freaking got blown off the lake!  It was so cold, I wished I had had on double thermals.  Wind chill was everything yesterday.  Got one nibble then whined till we went in early.

My clones are doing well.  Next week, larger pots and a topping then they will be good till clone time.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 27, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Fishing for Bass.  Spotted, and Smallmouth mostly.  Went out yesterday and freaking got blown off the lake!  It was so cold, I wished I had had on double thermals.  Wind chill was everything yesterday.  Got one nibble then whined till we went in early.
> 
> My clones are doing well.  Next week, larger pots and a topping then they will be good till clone time.


that wind was insane yesterday huh. i was sitting in my car during break and it was lifting the rear end up to the point where i was bouncing around lol. couldnt imagine being in a boat (or were you ice fishing?). white water on the lake, everything pretty much still frozen here though


----------



## ray jay (Mar 1, 2012)

TC, Thanks. As for run for the Money. Ive been chasing you. Im going to be doing another Greenhouse grow this year. Mabey a quick seed run end of summer to get some new blood for next years indoor. Looking forward to Spring.


----------

